
MySQL 8.0.0 milestone release - fideloper
http://mysqlserverteam.com/the-mysql-8-0-0-milestone-release-is-available/
======
morgo
Product Manager for the MySQL Server here. Happy to answer questions!

~~~
jlawer
With the shift to utf8mb4, are indexes / keys still stored as the maximum
possible length (ie length *4 bytes)? and is the maximum key length still ~750
bytes?

I asked some of my developers to look into converting to utf8mb4 from utf8 in
one of our legacy codebases, but we hit a problem with indexed fields that
were defined as varchar(255).

~~~
morgo
This was fixed by a defaults change in MySQL 5.7.

You can actually make 5.5+ support larger key lengths, but it requires:

* Table created with ROW_FORMAT=DYNAMIC

* innodb_file_per_table ON

* innodb_large_prefix ON

* innodb_file_format set to Barracuda

Yes it's a pain. We've been working a lot harder on defaults since 5.6+ Here's
a list of what we are looking at changing in 8.0:

[http://mysqlserverteam.com/planning-the-defaults-for-
mysql-5...](http://mysqlserverteam.com/planning-the-defaults-for-mysql-5-8/)

[http://mysqlhighavailability.com/mysql-replication-
defaults-...](http://mysqlhighavailability.com/mysql-replication-defaults-
after-5-7/)

------
SysArchitect
I'd love to have transactional DDL so that if a migration fails I don't get
left with half-migrated tables...

~~~
dveeden2
The basis for that is in 8.0, the InnoDB data dictionary.

------
v64
The latest stable release of MySQL is 5.7, no? Why the jump to 8.0?

~~~
morgo
6.0 was a canceled release. 7.x. is used by Cluster. 8.0 makes it easy to
follow as "it just drops the 5".

~~~
Gigablah
For a moment I thought we were talking about PHP :)

~~~
morgo
I'm not sure what it is, but it seems everyone struggles with 6.0. Perl made
it, but it took a while :)

